# DIY Cube Box



## CUBERT (May 9, 2008)

I tried the puzzle box tutorial but it was a little difficult. I digitized something I hope would be easier for ppl:

http://rapidshare.com/files/113581599/DIY_CUBE_BOX_digitized_by_CUBERT.pdf.html

Important note: When you print the pdf, please make sure the print scaling is set to "none".


----------



## ch_ts (May 15, 2008)

I made a couple out of a file folder. It's a really nice fit. The way the bottom folds up is pretty cool


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 7, 2009)

*beautiful rubix box !*

very cool and also environment friendly !


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't get it, your file says to print out on normal 8.5x11 but then It says to print out on 110 lb cardstock? What?


----------



## goatseforever (Aug 11, 2009)

Cardstock comes in 8.5x11 sizes herpa derpa derp.


----------

